# Argentina sinks Chinese fishing boat Lu Yan Yuan Yu 010 (14-March-2016)



## GR66 (16 Mar 2016)

The BBC News website is reporting that the Argentine coastguard has sunk a Chinese fishing boat that it says was fishing illegally in Argentine waters on Monday (14-March-2016)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-35815444

These kind of issues should be taken into consideration when we discuss the type of sea and air platforms are required for protecting our own EEZ.  Not all threats are military.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Mar 2016)

Don't tread on my Turbot!!!! [


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Mar 2016)

Cry "Havoc!" and let slip the Tobin of war.

He'll net you a win.

 :nod:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Mar 2016)

I can see the AOP's doing fisheries patrols along with DFO and CCG


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Mar 2016)

The Chinese vessel deserved to be sunk after trying to ram the Argentine CG vessel.


----------



## marinemech (17 Mar 2016)

Didn't anyone tell them the Chinese government own everything, even the right to violate copyright laws.  They own all the water ways within 1000000 NM of China. Would not surprise me if we found one out fishing in the St Lawrence


----------



## cavalryman (17 Mar 2016)

It _has_ been 34 years since the Argies got in a scrap, so maybe they're due.  >


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Mar 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> It _has_ been 34 years since the Argies got in a scrap, so maybe they're due.  >



Be nice for them to win one for a change too...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Mar 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I can see the AOP's doing fisheries patrols along with DFO and CCG



I can't. 17 friggin knots is nowhere fast enough. Drop the "A" and get us some "O" PV that can sustain 22-24 Kts and the Navy will gladly drive them RCMP's and Fisheries officers around.


----------

